# Concrete shed - could you build it yourself?



## ndp (2 May 2008)

I am thinking about building a concrete shed, say 18ft x 12ft.  I am fairly handy, but have no experience of building anything before!

My options are:

1. Get a contractor to do it (about €18k ?)

2. Supervise the work myself, but get in tradesmen as required (don't know how much this would cost - maybe €12k ?).

3. Actually build it myself (no idea how much this would cost, but it has to be cheaper!)

Any advice?  Would I be mad to take it on myself?

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## ClubMan (2 May 2008)

If you have no experience of building then forget about option 3! Too risky.


----------



## Whiskey (2 May 2008)

There has never been a better time in history to attempt DIY challenges.

For example, I recently re-tiled my bathroom and kitchen (with no previous experience). Before I did it, I bought DIY instruction DVDs. I did it exactly as explained on the DVD, and it came out perfect.

Perhaps some poster can point us to some instructional DVD on how to build a concrete shed. I think a dvd is always better than a book, because you can see the exact technique used, all you have to do is copy the expert.


----------



## mik_da_man (2 May 2008)

It can be tricky but not impossible.
There are good guides avaiable and a few handy tools like the brickie mate (or similar name).
Most important thing is to ensure you have a decent level foundation and you keep walls straight and level.
If you have a mate that's half way handy doing DIY it would be a help


----------



## Wexfordman (2 May 2008)

I built my own shed a couple of years ago, and my only experience would have been summer work witih my dad fitting windows etc(I work in telecoms now an have for most of my life).

With some friendly advice and support I did it mostly myself, including the plastering. I built it with cavity blocks (easier), and an A roof (harder) and slate. Had some help with the roof, and if doing it again, might get someone in to do the plaster. Other than that great fun, much cheaper and a great sense of acheivment!

Sizewise, its about 14 x 15 fit

Wexfordman


----------



## builder ed (2 May 2008)

Have you considered buying a concrete/ fibre cement shed from the likes of Smartsheds, Tralee or Shanette Sheds kilbeggan who both erect onsite.
For instance Shanette have a 17 X 12 for around €7,000.  There are probably others out there as well that do similiar products.  I have no affiliation to any of these companies by the way.


----------



## Wexfordman (2 May 2008)

Or one of these 
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2005/03/66872


----------



## ndp (2 May 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

Wexfordman, do you mind me asking how much it cost you to build it yourself?


----------



## Hillsalt (2 May 2008)

Take a look at this website www.ehow.com 
I typed in "build shed" and here's what I came up with
http://www.ehow.com/how_2119916_build-tool-shed.html

....but I'd still rather pay a guy to do it.


----------



## philboy (2 May 2008)

Whiskey said:


> There has never been a better time in history to attempt DIY challenges.
> 
> For example, I recently re-tiled my bathroom and kitchen (with no previous experience). Before I did it, I bought DIY instruction DVDs. I did it exactly as explained on the DVD, and it came out perfect.
> 
> Perhaps some poster can point us to some instructional DVD on how to build a concrete shed. I think a dvd is always better than a book, because you can see the exact technique used, all you have to do is copy the expert.


If you think your able for it, i agree with the above post, read a lot of material first, watch DVDs etc and have a bash, sure as long as you get the foundations etc... correct then if you make a balls of the walls etc... you can always knock them and get someone in to finish it. Nothing ventured nothing gained and all that.

Put on your 'Bob the Builder' hat, ya'll look the job. ;-)


----------



## jackswift (2 May 2008)

ndp said:


> I am thinking about building a concrete shed, say 18ft x 12ft. I am fairly handy, but have no experience of building anything before!


 First thing you need to know is how to square a building using 3/4/5 method otherwise your building won't be square. I have done a lot of DIY buildings over the years it's easy enough when you get used to it. However I would advise you to get someone that has done it before to help you along. Have you any friend relation to give you advice as otherwise you will end up paying someone for advice. For the cost cavity are easier to build with they are 18" long by 9" high estimate how many you will need as well as concrete then timber and roofing material then ring around for prices.


----------



## Fingalian (3 May 2008)

The 'Bricky' tool from Noel Marshall comes with an instructional DVD on how to build a shed from laying out the foundations to doing the roof. I think it is very good.

http://www.bricky.ie/html/offer.htm


----------

